# I just had an amazing Single Malt....



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

This week was my birthday. I told my wife the last time we were in the LCBO store that if she ever wanted to get me something, to buy me a bottle of Glen Breton Rare Canadian Single Malt Whisky. I have been admiring this stuff for a couple of years but always had second thoughts when looking at the price tag of $85 CDN for 750ml. I read a review of it last time I was on a plane - in the inflight magazine - and I decided I needed to have a bottle.

So, I got home from work on Wednesday and a wrapped box was sitting on the kitchen table. It was a bottle of Glen Breton.

Today, I had Carlos Torano and cracked open this amber nectar. I normally drink Islay malts but this stuff is great. A fruity nose to it and so smooth. It's only 10 years old but goes down like it is twice that.

Check out their web site at http://www.glenoradistillery.com/ . They have had a legal battle over the use of the name Glen but won. :tu


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the review. I'll have to look out for it here in the states.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh man, I'm more than just a little jealous of that. Canadian Whisky is my absolute favorite spirit and I've been trying to get my hands on a bottle of that Glen Breton for a while now. Not as easy as you might think in East Texas.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

If you like Islay malts, I would reccomend Bowmore if you haven't tried it already. My uncle introduced me to it, and it's become my favoriet!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

congrads bro 0n the malt, oh yeah happy birthday


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Nothing better than a nice cigar when you're drinkin' the good stuff. Happy birthday.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Tripp said:


> If you like Islay malts, I would reccomend Bowmore if you haven't tried it already. My uncle introduced me to it, and it's become my favoriet!


I have a bottle of Bowmore in my collection. It is very good. As far as Islay's are concerned, I also have bottles of Laphroaig, Caol Ila, and Arbeg on hand. When golfing with the guys, we picked up a bottle of Bruichladdich and it was quite good too. My current stock also has Glenlivet, Cragganmore and Glenfiddich.


----------

